# IRR to MARSOC information needed



## bamolina (Aug 16, 2012)

Hello,

           I'm currently in the IRR, and I've been looking for information on how to submit a package from the IRR of course. IF anyone has been through the process your help would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## CoolHand (Aug 16, 2012)

bamolina said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm currently in the IRR, and I've been looking for information on how to submit a package from the IRR of course. IF anyone has been through the process your help would be much appreciated, thank you.


 

I'm no genius, but you need to call the MARSOC recruiting team who so graciously handle matters such as this.

888-93-MARSOC
*East Coast * *West Coast *
Comm: 910-451-3349Comm: 760-763-5101
DSN: 751-0096DSN: 365-5101

Man, don't make us look bad by asking dumb questions.


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 17, 2012)

A local recruiter may also be able to provide better information and would probably steer you in that direction as well.


----------



## bamolina (Aug 17, 2012)

I did contact the recruiters, my PSR as well, and no one seems to know the process. It's been over a month, and I'm just looking for someone by chance who has been through the process, so I can get things started.


----------



## AWP (Aug 17, 2012)

The board's search feature doesn't like anything under 4 letters.

However, open Google and type the underlined portion: "IRR" site:shadowspear.com

We've had a few members here go the IRR route so you might be able to find them and if they are still around and didn't see this thread, shoot them a private conversation. You may have to dig through several pages of results to find some answers.

The reality is that we don't have a lot of guys who tried to go from the IRR to MARSOC but maybe some results from that search will help.


----------



## Hillclimb (Aug 17, 2012)

Pm me your email. I'll shoot you all the navmc/DD forms and giant checklist my career planner gave me, then his contact info. He said it was a mess and confusing at first, but has managed to get 3 packages approved. However none of these were for IRR marines. I'm sure he could steer you somewhat in the right direction.

-HC


----------



## Outlaw (Aug 17, 2012)

Check out this site...
http://www.marines.mil/unit/marforr...dminUpdates/ReserveEnlistedOpportunities.aspx

It has all of the appropriate paper work involved, and you should contact a Marine Individual Reserve Support Organization (MIRSO), Marine Forces Reserve representative who can point you in the right direction. I'll post their Facebook page below with their contact information.

https://www.facebook.com/MarinesIRR/info


----------



## bamolina (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you for the reply's and information.


----------

